# которое приходит, только когда вы поняли



## Kolridg

У меня небольшие сомнения насчет того, в каком времени перевести выделенные глаголы. Немного смущает то, что "приходит" я перевожу в настоящем времени, а "только когда вы поняли" в прошлом. Но судя по всему так и следует переводить, если брать в пример перевод похожего фрагмента от профессионалов, который привожу следом после своего текста. 

Интересно, что в английском варианте "*only when you* *have understood" * "understood" тоже прошедшее время, но значимо в настоящем т.к. употреблено в Pesent Perfect. Получается в русской фразе тоже прошедшее время значимое в настоящем..?

_Оригинал:_


> We are talking of silence that is not produced by thought, that is not cultivable, that *comes* only when you *have understood* the whole movement of existence.



_Перевожу как:_
Мы говорим о молчании, которое не создается мыслью, которое невозможно взращивать, *которое приходит, только когда вы поняли* весь процесс существования, движение жизни.

Из профессионального перевода другой книги схожей тематики (нашел в lingvolive.com по словам "only when you have", это третий пример в разделе "Примеры из текстов"):


> Forget about improvement, forget about transformation, then one day it *happens* - but only when you *have* completely *forgotten* it, only then.
> 
> Забудьте об исправлении, забудьте о преобразовании, тогда однажды это *случится* — но только когда вы полностью *забыли* об этом, только тогда.


----------



## nizzebro

Ваш перевод считаю приемлемым. Проблема - в двусмысленности "одно завершенное состояние"/"завершенное состояние каждый раз в цикле, заданном в основной фразе" (при этом - не для реального актора, а для безличного "вы").

Можно заменить глагол на имеющий лексически более результативное значение, и тогда использовать в наст.вр. (особенно если ещё заменить "когда" на "после того, как", что даст практически идентичную оригиналу темпоральную структуру): "... приходит только после того, как вы осознаёте..."

Я бы даже и оба глагола дал в буд. сов.виде как "...  придёт, когда вы поймёте ..." - тогда это уже будет личное "вы" - но для реального действующего лица (т.е. того, к кому обращено наставление), это действие - отдельно взятое достижение в будущем, не повторяющееся снова и снова.


Во втором, "профессиональном", примере, напротив, я считаю неестественным прошедшее время. Мы имеем одно ("однажды") событие определённого характера в будущем, и рассогласование времён звучит как калька с английского.

"тогда однажды это случится — но только [когда/после того, как] вы полностью забудете об этом, и только тогда."_ (И я не пойму, на что ссылается это "это" - может, оно - на самом деле "оно"?)._




Kolridg said:


> Получается в русской фразе тоже прошедшее время значимое в настоящем..?


В русском, прошедшее_ сов.вида всегда _значимо в настоящем; дело только в том, сидит ли само "настоящее" (в смысле фокуса внимания) в реальном настоящем - или же, в прошлом.
Важнее то, что то состояние, которое является результатом сов.вида, неразрывно тянется с момента его появления и тем обеспечивает единственность события в контексте - в отличие от конечного состояния, обозначенного перфектом, которое дано в отрыве от "тела события" - и потому событие может быть как единичным, так и  цикличным.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Ваш перевод считаю приемлемым. Проблема - в двусмысленности "одно завершенное состояние"/"завершенное состояние каждый раз в цикле, заданном в основной фразе" (при этом - не для реального актора, а для безличного "вы").
> 
> Можно заменить глагол на имеющий лексически более результативное значение, и тогда использовать в наст.вр. (особенно если ещё заменить "когда" на "после того, как", что даст практически идентичную оригиналу темпоральную структуру): "... приходит только после того, как вы осознаёте..."
> 
> Я бы даже и оба глагола дал в буд. сов.виде как "...  придёт, когда вы поймёте ..." - тогда это уже будет личное "вы" - но для реального действующего лица (т.е. того, к кому обращено наставление), это действие - отдельно взятое достижение в будущем, не повторяющееся снова и снова.
> 
> 
> Во втором, "профессиональном", примере, напротив, я считаю неестественным прошедшее время. Мы имеем одно ("однажды") событие определённого характера в будущем, и рассогласование времён звучит как калька с английского.
> 
> "тогда однажды это случится — но только [когда/после того, как] вы полностью забудете об этом, и только тогда."_ (И я не пойму, на что ссылается это "это" - может, оно - на самом деле "оно"?)._
> 
> 
> 
> В русском, прошедшее_ сов.вида всегда _значимо в настоящем; дело только в том, сидит ли само "настоящее" (в смысле фокуса внимания) в реальном настоящем - или же, в прошлом.
> Важнее то, что то состояние, которое является результатом сов.вида, неразрывно тянется с момента его появления и тем обеспечивает единственность события в контексте - в отличие от конечного состояния, обозначенного перфектом, которое дано в отрыве от "тела события" - и потому событие может быть как единичным, так и  цикличным.


я не буду советовать русскому как говорить по-русски. Но можно мне задать один вопрос? Здесь вы выбрали "только когда" - а я долго стараюсь запомнить конструкцию "тогда, когда", которая неинтуитивна дла англичан. Почему вы не хотите тут "только тогда, когда"? Может быть, и так и так можно??


----------



## Maroseika

Так можно тоже, но звучит тяжеловесно и оправдано разве что тогда, когда особенно важно подчеркнуть определенный момент или состояние, к которому относится "когда".


----------



## Kalaus

Kolridg said:


> У меня небольшие сомнения насчет того, в каком времени перевести выделенные глаголы. <...>
> Мы говорим о молчании, которое не создается мыслью, которое невозможно взращивать, *которое приходит, только когда вы поняли* весь процесс существования, движение жизни.


Со временем все прекрасно. Мне не очень нравится перевод "not cultivable" как "[молчание]... которое невозможно взращивать". Я бы попробовал выразить мысль по-другому:
- "Молчание... которое невозможно *создать/произвести искусственно*".
- "Молчание, которое *не создается *мыслью, *усилием воли*, которое приходит..." и т. д.

И еще, в перевод этого фрагмента очень хорошо ложится отглагольное существительное:
"...*которое приходит только с пониманием *всего процесса существования, движения жизни."


----------



## pimlicodude

Kalaus said:


> Со временем все прекрасно. Мне не очень нравится перевод "not cultivable" как "[молчание]... которое невозможно взращивать". Я бы попробовал выразить мысль по-другому:
> - "Молчание... которое невозможно *создать/произвести искусственно*".
> - "Молчание, которое *не создается *мыслью, *усилием воли*, которое приходит..." и т. д.


Kalaus, что насчёт "усвоить" как перевод cultivate? молчание, которое -- неусваиваемое?


----------



## Sobakus

> Интересно, что в английском варианте "*only when you* *have understood" * "understood" тоже прошедшее время, но значимо в настоящем т.к. употреблено в Pesent Perfect. Получается в русской фразе тоже прошедшее время значимое в настоящем..?


Да не будет сие истолковано как обвинение, но вы по всей видимости пытаетесь думать об английском по-русски. "you understood" - это *Past* Simple. "you have understood" - это *Present* Perfect. Последнее - это сложная форма глагола, а не прошедшее время которое употреблено, или как вы говорите «значимо» в настоящем.

Использование Present Perfect ставит событие "you have understood" раньше события "comes", и сообщает нам о существовании причинно-следственной связи между завершённостью первого и началом второго. Завершённость эта существует не в прошлом, а *в настоящем,* но т.к. предложение обобщающее, то логически безвременно - легче всего его перефразировать в будущем (здесь хорошо вспомнить что английское Present Simple это абсолютная, безвременная форма глагола, которая часто переводится нашим будущим). При этом у Present Perfect есть значение пунктуальности - «как только ты поймёшь это, к тебе придёт молчание.»

По-русски эта же обобщающая связь передаётся двумя глаголами в настоящем: «это молчание приходит когда понимаешь всё течение бытия». Я не вижу здесь возможности употребить прошедшее время в русском - оно *не имеет* обобщающего, вневременного значения.

В английском, напротив, "it comes when you understand" передаёт одновременность двух процессов - «пока ты понимаешь, оно приходит, а как перестаёшь понимать, перестаёт приходить.»

Также добавлю, что "you" в данном отрывке - это вовсе не «вы», а точно так же обобщающее 2е лицо: «когда к тебе приходит Дед Мороз, начинаешь понимать». Здесь нет диалога между писателем и читателем.


Kolridg said:


> Из профессионального перевода другой книги схожей тематики (нашел в lingvolive.com по словам "only when you have", это третий пример в разделе "Примеры из текстов"):
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about improvement, forget about transformation, then one day it happens - but only when you have completely forgotten it, only then.
> 
> Забудьте об исправлении, забудьте о преобразовании, тогда однажды это случится — но только когда вы полностью забыли об этом, только тогда.
Click to expand...

Это - студентский подстрочник. Человек, переводивший это, не понимает английский и не имеет языковой интуиции даже в русском.


----------



## Sobakus

Sobakus said:


> Я не вижу здесь возможности употребить прошедшее время в русском - оно *не имеет* обобщающего, вневременного значения.
> […]
> Также добавлю, что "you" в данном отрывке - это вовсе не «вы», а точно так же обобщающее 2е лицо: «когда к тебе приходит Дед Мороз, начинаешь понимать». Здесь нет диалога между писателем и читателем.


Кстати, тут есть взаимосвязь. Если сделать утверждение обобщающим путём использования эксплицитного местоимения «ты», и поставить на место «когда» последовательный временной союз, то прошедшее время этому обобщающему значению не мешает: «Дед Мороз приходит только после того как ты понял, что он не придёт.» Но такое употребление «ты» всё-таки «тыкает» на читателя, заставляет его поставить себя на место говорящего, и потому в нейтральном повествовании неприменимо.

Хотя вообще-то, возможно это никакое не обобщающее использование, а «делящееся прошлым жизненным опытом», и прошедшее время здесь вполне себе прошедшее.


----------



## Kalaus

pimlicodude said:


> Kalaus, что насчёт "усвоить" как перевод cultivate? молчание, которое -- неусваиваемое?


Простите, но я не вижу здесь "неусваиваемого". А откуда такое толкование?


----------



## pimlicodude

Kalaus said:


> Простите, но я не вижу здесь "неусваиваемого". А откуда такое толкование?


"unmasterable"≈ "uncultivable", of a skill? но, если нельзя так говорить по-русски, то нельзя... 

молчание - это несваиваемое умение (сам ничего не сделаешь чтобы усвоить его), оно само придёт тебе после того, как ты полностью отвык от него That's what I meant, but probably full of errors. 

Кстати, кажется, есть такое слово в английском языке, uncultivable, но оно звучит ужасно, лучше не испопьзовать.... В OED (Оксфордском словаре, самом авторитеном, в 20 томах) находятся и uncultivable и uncultivatable, оба крайне редкие слова (может быть почаще используют фермеры такие слова???).


----------



## nizzebro

"Культивировать" само по себе не должно бы отличаться от cultivate (откуда, видимо, оно и заимствовано напрямую).

 Но дело в том, что имеет в виду автор в целом. Если он говорит об отсутствии рефлексии ума, о тишине как об остановке внутреннего диалога, то, хотя _молчание _можно и должно культивировать, но, поскольку в английском оно идёт как _silence -_ то есть "тишина"_, _то, возможно, автор под культивацией имеет в виду только рациональное выстраивание этого состояния; потому я частично согласен с перефразировкой Kalaus-а.



pimlicodude said:


> "усвоить" как перевод cultivate? молчание, которое -- неусваиваемое?





pimlicodude said:


> "unmasterable"≈ "uncultivable", of a skill?



"усвоить"  предполагает безусловное принятие (информации, (жизненного) урока, или пищи организмом); "неусваиваемое" как-то больше ассоциируется с пищей: "такое, которое организм не может принять"; в случае же  с навыками или информацией только "(не)усвоенное" логично - иначе, какой был бы смысл в информации или навыках, если их априори невозможно получить.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> "усвоить"  предполагает безусловное принятие (информации, (жизненного) урока, или пищи организмом); "неусваиваемое" как-то больше ассоциируется с пищей: "такое, которое организм не может принять"; в случае же  с навыками или информацией только "(не)усвоенное" логично - иначе, какой был бы смысл в информации или навыках, если их априори невозможно получить.



Все понятно. И тишина конечо лучший вариант чем молчание ("not saying anything").


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> И тишина конечо лучший вариант чем молчание ("not saying anything").


Смотря о чём. Если об отсутствии рефлексии и остановке поточного построения умом привычных связей и образов, то в этом случае, "тишина" - слишком пассивное и размытое понятие. Но всё зависит от автора и контекста.


----------



## Kalaus

pimlicodude said:


> "unmasterable"≈ "uncultivable", of a skill? но, если нельзя так говорить по-русски, то нельзя...


Oh, I see what you mean now: "master [the art/skill of maintaining] silence". However, "усвоить" still wouldn't quite work in this context. A better way to word this in Russian would be "развить в себе то или иное умение"; "умение Х, которое невозможно в себе развить".


----------



## nizzebro

There is _освоить _which Pimlico probably meant but confused with _усвоить_. For  _освоить, _such an adjectival is something way complex mentally, usually they say "такой, который (не)возможно освоить". But, освоить presupposes either some common sort of skill, or, getting familiar with that thing after a number of approaches.

P.S. The key is "свой" in the stem, where the sense of "own" mutates to "being familiar", as acquiring a skill, in освоить, and, a consumption-like accepting of the object as part of oneself  in усвоить.


----------



## Sobakus

усваивать is a completely passive process of absorbing something via metaphorical osmosis. That's what pupils do in Soviet-style schools where the teacher talks at them for 45 minutes. A parent may complain: «Он в школе ничего не усваивает!». A wannabe tough guy may say after declaring their rules: «Усвоил?»


----------



## Kolridg

Очень интересные ответы, благодарю. Конечно, так не пойдет переводить, как в примере из lingvolive, теперь это чувствуется уже даже просто на слух после разбора всех объяснений и звучит дико.

Насчет вариантов перевода "isn't cultivable", честно говоря, не соглашусь, что "взращивать" (можно еще аналогично "культивировать"), не совсем подходит для этого перевода. Если набрать в том же lingvolive или интернет-поисковике фразы как "взращивать чувство", "культивировать/взращивать в себе" будет немало примеров, говорящих о том, что "взращиваем" мы не только овощи. Да и _взращиваем_ ли мы овощи вообще? Мы их скорее _выращиваем. _Есть примеры с взращиваемым мясом и преступниками или ребенком, но как минимум половина примеров именно о взращивании нематериальных вещей, таких как, например, чувств (взращивать в себе уверенность, чувство счастья), качеств (взращивать в себе добродетель).

Другое дело, что молчание (или _тишина_ в значении _молчание_, см. значение №2 *), это не чувство и не качество, а состояние. Но чувство, качество и состояние относятся к одному ряду предметов в определенном отношении. Если в главном - то они все относятся к внутренней, ментальной сфере человека.

Что касается "осваивать", то этот глагол, конечно, все-таки больше отсылает к "научиться", чем к "увеличивать интенсивность, силу" молчания (ведь именно этого всегда хотели интересующиеся медитацией - поддерживать, накапливать и увеличивать продолжительность, качественные показатели своего внутреннего молчания - хотели, чтобы оно росло, становилось лучше и больше). Я могу освоить игру на пианино, но это не будет говорить, что я прогрессирую в навыке игры, что моя игра становится лучше по ее качественными показателям.

* На мой взгляд, все-таки в таких текстах лучше переводить как "молчание", а не "тишина", несведущий читатель легко спутает с какой-то "абстрактной" тишиной. При этом можно еще использовать "безмолвие", но как мне кажется это уж слишком сильно звучит, но это так, чисто по личным ощущениям.


----------

